# Morritts 1 in 4 Rule (Grand Cayman)



## normalrog (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello all, 

I have exchanged into Morritts Grand through RCI arriving 01/04/09. I am considering trying to secure a 2nd week beginning 01/11/09 either through RCI, SFX or another independent trading operation I use. I have heard of a "1 in 4 year" rule, but I am getting very different interpretations of who imposes this rule and how it works. My question is simply: can I add a 2nd week onto this vacation through either RCI or another trade operation without getting into a mess? 

Thanks so much... Roger


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 6, 2007)

normalrog said:


> Hello all,
> I have exchanged into Morritts Grand through RCI arriving 01/04/09. I am considering trying to secure a 2nd week beginning 01/11/09 either through RCI, SFX or another independent trading operation I use. I have heard of a "1 in 4 year" rule, but I am getting very different interpretations of who imposes this rule and how it works. My question is simply: can I add a 2nd week onto this vacation through either RCI or another trade operation without getting into a mess? Thanks so much... Roger


The 1in4 is an RCI rule only and does not disallow consecutive weeks.  So adding a week through RCI (or any other source) is doable.


----------



## scotlass (Dec 7, 2007)

We secured two consecutive weeks at Morritts through RCI for January 2009. The VC told us they would have to issue a guest certificate to us for the second week in order to get by the 1 in 4 rule.  There was no charge for that, and we now have two confirmations.  I would like to get another unit to bring family, but I'm not sure how that would work now.


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 7, 2007)

scotlass said:


> We secured two consecutive weeks at Morritts through RCI for January 2009. The VC told us they would have to issue a guest certificate to us for the second week in order to get by the 1 in 4 rule.  There was no charge for that, and we now have two confirmations.  I would like to get another unit to bring family, but I'm not sure how that would work now.


scotlass,  A Guest Certificate in no way gets around the 1in4 rule.  This just shows that different Vacation Guides are educated to different levels and can do whatever they want with the system.  The rule does not allow for the same account to book multiple weeks within the four years whether there is a GC or not.  The rule does allow the booking of consecutive weeks and/or multiple weeks for the same dates.


----------



## KarenL (Dec 7, 2007)

We have consecutive weeks booked at Moritt's Grand, but they have no more weeks available during our time there. Can we book a week for our friends at Moritt's Tortuga for the same time we are at the Grand, and still be okay with the 1:4 rule?
Karen


----------



## Htoo0 (Dec 7, 2007)

My understanding is that RCI considers them to be the same resort, if that helps answer your question. From my limited experience, the 1in4 rule is not hard and fast but amounts to whatever you can get away with.


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 7, 2007)

KarenL said:


> We have consecutive weeks booked at Moritt's Grand, but they have no more weeks available during our time there. Can we book a week for our friends at Moritt's Tortuga for the same time we are at the Grand, and still be okay with the 1:4 rule?
> Karen





Htoo0 said:


> My understanding is that RCI considers them to be the same resort, if that helps answer your question. From my limited experience, the 1in4 rule is not hard and fast but amounts to whatever you can get away with.



I've been told they are all together for the 1in4, you should be able to book both for the same week(s).


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Dec 8, 2007)

Here's a thread from the "Ask RCI" secion of the old TUG BBS that provides answers to some of the questions in this thread.

http://www.tug1.net/tugbbs1/Forum23/HTML/002040.html


----------

